# ski sundown 1/12/14   after the rain



## jarrodski (Jan 12, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/83968063

a look down canyon run, nor easter and temptor. 

all is well   its skiing soft, and the sun is trying to come out.   its pretty much empty... 

when will people learn about snow making?  There's plenty up on the mountain.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> http://vimeo.com/83968063
> 
> a look down canyon run, nor easter and temptor.
> 
> ...


It's all about quality of the snow and lift tickets are expensive. I don't see myself paying 56 bucks(no 2 hour tickets available) to ride sub par conditions on a very small hill. Although, at least it didn't go back below freezing so it's probably like mash potatoes out there, which is better than a sheet of ice.


----------



## skifree (Jan 12, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> http://vimeo.com/83968063
> 
> a look down canyon run, nor easter and temptor.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the stoke!

Looks very nice


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 12, 2014)

Coverage looks real good even after all that rain....Props to all that snowmaking!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Coverage looks real good even after all that rain....Props to all that snowmaking!



Yeah unlike powder ridge, which is closed. It's important to have a good base.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It's all about quality of the snow and lift tickets are expensive. I don't see myself paying 56 bucks(no 2 hour tickets available) to ride sub par conditions on a very small hill. Although, at least it didn't go back below freezing so it's probably like mash potatoes out there, which is better than a sheet of ice.



Mashed potatoes and moguls are a wonderful thing in CT in January after many places just lost a ton of snow and are ice rinks. Maybe you should actually try skiing Sundown instead of complaining about it on each trail report someone posts and being an online pest.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2014)

Doesn't occur to me very often to go south to ski. Maybe that would have been a good plan today?


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm encouraged! Thanks for that!  It's white so it looks good to me! I'll take mashed potatoes over ice anyday!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> I'm encouraged! Thanks for that!  It's white so it looks good to me! *I'll take mashed potatoes over ice anyday!*


+1...just wish they'd lower the prices.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> +1...just wish they'd lower the prices.



Free lift tickets for everyone.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> +1...just wish they'd lower the prices.



have you tried hanging out in the parking lot, paying someone leaving for their ticket and get their leftover hours?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> have you tried hanging out in the parking lot, paying someone leaving for their ticket and get their leftover hours?


That sounds like a good idea. But it's too far to drive for me for that at sundown.(since it's a crap shoot) But maybe at southington.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It's all about quality of the snow and lift tickets are expensive. I don't see myself paying 56 bucks(no 2 hour tickets available) to ride sub par conditions on a very small hill. Although, at least it didn't go back below freezing so it's probably like mash potatoes out there, which is better than a sheet of ice.



Your loss, definitely not sub par conditions today. Unless you're still insisting that anything less than fresh powder is sub par? In that case you would have been disappointed. 

I'm glad you stayed home, it made more room for the parking lot full of people who were able to recognize decent conditions.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Your loss, definitely not sub par conditions today. Unless you're still insisting that anything less than fresh powder is sub par? In that case you would have been disappointed.
> 
> I'm glad you stayed home, it made more room for the parking lot full of people who were able to recognize decent conditions.


Thanks for the passive aggressive friendly advice Brian! Another nice guy on here. 

I NEVER pay more than 35 bucks to ski ct unless it's a powder day on the weekend.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

For what sundown offers, they should be charging 20 bucks for a 4 hour lift ticket on weekdays and 30 on weekends max. It's a tiny hill.CT ski area's are way overpriced. Also, sundown is more terrain park oriented and has limited amount of trails. I much prefer mohawk, which has way more trails/way more acres/wider trails/more natural snow due to higher elevation and no terrain park. I miss the 20 buck tickets they offered last year though. That was a good deal. They increased it to 30 with no time limit. If you're not a terrain park guy, sundown doesn't make much sense.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I NEVER pay more than 35 bucks to ski ct unless it's a powder day on the weekend.





Snowlover said:


> If you're not a terrain park guy, sundown doesn't make much sense.



so we won't be meeting at sundown to make some turns together?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> so we won't be meeting at sundown to make some turns together?



I still go there for a chance of pace/scenery once in a while, but mohawk is def better. No comparison. I like the way sundown tends to leave a lot ungroomed. I'll give them props for that. But it gets tracked so quick due to small size. They need more trails/wider trails. It's really just a few narrow trails...everything except gunny emptying out into exhibition(the only wide trail, but all the trails converge so it's hard to do those wide turns I like since I have to look uphill to be safe). And they bump off half of gunny last year I think. Just Very small area. They have a terrain park on a green trail(who does that?) and I think they were putting some features on sunnyside? They seem to be catering to the teeny boppers in avon/farmington ect. who want to be next shaun white. 

Which do you prefer?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2014)

If Sundown charged $20 for a ticket it would be overrun with people, and the product would suffer greatly. As it is now the parking lot fills up on a regular basis. It certainly doesn't compare to anything in VT, but it's got the best terrain and conditions in CT, and there's plenty of people willing to pay for it.

Your post once again proves that you really don't know anything about the ski industry. I'm starting to wonder if you even know how to ski at all?? A lot of your 'opinions' sound like something someone who's only skied once or twice might say.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> For what sundown offers, they should be charging 20 bucks for a 4 hour lift ticket on weekdays and 30 on weekends max. It's a tiny hill.CT ski area's are way overpriced.



Ski areas aren't charities.  They charge what the market will bare.  All of them.  From the mega-resort to little feeder hills.

You might not want to pay their prices, but others do.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

bvibert said:


> If Sundown charged $20 for a ticket it would be overrun with people, and the product would suffer greatly. As it is now the parking lot fills up on a regular basis. It certainly doesn't compare to anything in VT, but it's got the best terrain and conditions in CT, and there's plenty of people willing to pay for it.
> 
> Your post once again proves that you really don't know anything about the ski industry. I'm starting to wonder if you even know how to ski at all?? A lot of your 'opinions' sound like something someone who's only skied once or twice might say.


I should post a video of me carving some turns. You'd eat your words. Mohawk charged 20 for YEARS and did just fine. Had more terrain than sundown as well. And I totally disagree about best terrain in ct. Sorry, but one steep trail gunny that was half bumped doesn't cut it. Mohawk has multiple trails nearly as steep and a bunch of blues and a few greens that aren't totally flat like sundown's


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Which do you prefer?


it really depends on my mood. they are about the same distance from my house, sundown is perhaps 5 extra minutes. as a default i'll take sundown over mohawk. I prefer the, what i perceive to be, better snow making and grooming @ sundown for general snow quality.i was a season passholder at sundown for a few years. I've met many people who work there and find them friendly and professional. They put a lot of effort into running the mountain and events like the bump comps are a lot of fun.
Mohawk has its charm. a more traditional mountain and the layout is nicer. If i find myself at Mohawk i always have fun. more of a cruiser hill. But i think Gunny wins for best trail in CT (when it isn't littered with racing flags)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

not sure about mohawk but sundown has some sick out of bounds tree skiing if there is enough snow.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I should post a video of me carving some turns. You'd eat your words.



75 mph or GTFO


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> 75 mph or GTFO



The guy claimed I don't even know how to ski. Skied once before. lol


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> it really depends on my mood. they are about the same distance from my house, sundown is perhaps 5 extra minutes. as a default i'll take sundown over mohawk. I prefer the, what i perceive to be, *better snow making and grooming @ sundown for general snow quality*.i was a season passholder at sundown for a few years. I've met many people who work there and find them friendly and professional. They put a lot of effort into running the mountain and events like the bump comps are a lot of fun.
> Mohawk has its charm. a more traditional mountain and the layout is nicer. If i find myself at Mohawk i always have fun. more of a cruiser hill. But i think Gunny wins for best trail in CT (when it isn't littered with racing flags)


Better grooming? What do you mean? Both mountains groom every single trail every single day and mohawk blows snow like crazy. Both have a deep base.
Oh btw- how comes sometimes there are cat tracks on the trail from the groomer? And they always turn to ice and crud. Wish ski area's would avoid doing that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Better grooming? What do you mean? Both mountains groom every single trail every single day and mohawk blows snow like crazy. Both have a deep base.



He stated his opinion.  For someone who constantly bitches about others saying your opinion is wrong; you sure make a habit of telling others that their opinion is wrong.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> He stated his opinion.  For someone who constantly bitches about others saying your opinion is wrong; you sure make a habit of telling others that their opinion is wrong.



It was a question. Since they both groom daily, I was wondering how they differed. There wasn't even the slightest bit of hostility in that post, but plenty of hostility in your post.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice day today- surprisingly good- bumps i(need some work, but bumps despite the horrid weather) and gates later in the pm.  Mohawk is too far to be my regular hop... Sundown does a mice job.  I have a pass so can't say whether I would have shelled out a ticket today -  would have missed a great bonus spring January day if I didn't have a pass and didn't spring for a ticket.  Far from epic but a nice day outdoors doing what I love.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2014)

Madroch said:


> Nice day today- surprisingly good- bumps i(need some work, but bumps despite the horrid weather) and gates later in the pm.  Mohawk is too far to be my regular hop... Sundown does a mice job.  I have a pass so can't say whether I would have shelled out a ticket today -  would have missed a great bonus spring January day if I didn't have a pass and didn't spring for a ticket.  Far from epic but a nice day outdoors doing what I love.



So how is Gnareaster looking??   Heading up this morning @11

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 13, 2014)

I smell a ski off brewing??


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

powhunter said:


> So how is Gnareaster looking??   Heading up this morning @11
> 
> Steveo



They're starting to take shape, just need more traffic.  I imagine they might be a little setup this morning, but I bet they'll fun when it warms up a little later.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I should post a video of me carving some turns. You'd eat your words. Mohawk charged 20 for YEARS and did just fine. Had more terrain than sundown as well. And I totally disagree about best terrain in ct. Sorry, but one steep trail gunny that was half bumped doesn't cut it. Mohawk has multiple trails nearly as steep and a bunch of blues and a few greens that aren't totally flat like sundown's



I have no words to eat, you talk like someone who hasn't been around the ski industry for more than a few days.  Claiming that you're an expert is not helping your case.

Mohawk charges less because they have to in order to attract people to visit.  They're more remote and their terrain isn't as good (IMHO), plus they don't have a bar!  So, they need to do what they can to get people to come.  

Sundown charges what the market will bare.  Like I said, if they charged less the place would be completely overrun with people and the quality of the product and service would go way down.

From now on every time I get a parking spot in the crowded parking lot I'm going to pay tribute to the fact that I was able to get that spot because you weren't there.  So, thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> I smell a ski off brewing??



No, that would cost to much! :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2014)

Skiers that live in NE and consistently whine about conditions, ticket prices, lifts,  Ect...  Should take up fucking bowling!


----------



## skifree (Jan 13, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Skiers that live in NE and consistently whine about conditions, ticket prices, lifts,  Ect...  Should take up fucking bowling!


+1


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2014)

I think we are done with the whining ...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2014)

Ski off, ski off, ski off......


----------



## jack97 (Jan 13, 2014)

hmm.... got sick yesterday and have a full plate at work today. Planning to go Tuesday but it might rain, when will they call it open/close; by tonite or tomorrow morning?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

jack97 said:


> hmm.... got sick yesterday and have a full plate at work today. Planning to go Tuesday but it might rain, when will they call it open/close; by tonite or tomorrow morning?



They don't usually make open/close decisions until the morning.  On Saturday the call was made at 6:30am


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> For what sundown offers, they should be charging 20 bucks for a 4 hour lift ticket on weekdays and 30 on weekends max. It's a tiny hill.CT ski area's are way overpriced. Also, sundown is more terrain park oriented and has limited amount of trails. I much prefer mohawk, which has way more trails/way more acres/wider trails/more natural snow due to higher elevation and no terrain park. I miss the 20 buck tickets they offered last year though. That was a good deal. They increased it to 30 with no time limit. If you're not a terrain park guy, sundown doesn't make much sense.



How the hell did I miss out on this  thread yesterday.......must have been the 20 hours straight of work. But seriously as someone who frequents Sundown I hope your dismal ass never darkens our slopes. We enjoy our local spot and if your so blindly stupid you cant figure out why then go cry in the rain somewhere.....

Maye head up to Catamount sometime and ride the magic carpet (hopefully there will be no attendant)


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> The guy claimed I don't even know how to ski. Skied once before. lol



You SUCK...end of story uke:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2014)

planb420 said:


> You SUCK...end of story uke:



+1


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 13, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> 75 mph or GTFO


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2014)

After all these years I can't believe the stuff people get sucked into.  I love you Brian but damn did you go after that like a fly to shit.  It's sundown guys, it IS expensive for what it offers.  With slightly younger kids then mine, it's cheaper, lift ticket wise, at any major VT resort.  Sundown is damn successful though and because of that it's hard to argue with their business model.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2014)

2knees said:


> After all these years I can't believe the stuff people get sucked into.  I love you Brian but damn did you go after that like a fly to shit.  It's sundown guys, it IS expensive for what it offers.  With slightly younger kids then mine, it's cheaper, lift ticket wise, at any major VT resort.  Sundown is damn successful though and because of that it's hard to argue with their business model.



It is expensive, there's no denying that, and I'm pretty sure I wasn't arguing that it wasn't.  What I was saying was that it works, charging less wouldn't work.  And yes, I did get sucked into this, sometimes I just can't help myself... :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Jan 16, 2014)

2knees said:


> After all these years I can't believe the stuff people get sucked into.  I love you Brian but damn did you go after that like a fly to shit.  It's sundown guys, it IS expensive for what it offers.  With slightly younger kids then mine, it's cheaper, lift ticket wise, at any major VT resort.  Sundown is damn successful though and because of that it's hard to argue with their business model.




hey 2knees, I agree sundown is on the costly side for what they offer but you can look at it from other ways. Wachusetts and Nashoba are on the just as costly for what they offer but these places have short drives for a large customer base. People short on time will pay that. 

at least sundown offers a saving card and the season pass is not outrageous in cost.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

They have a great set up. The only time I ever go is when I'm at my GF's parents house in East Haddam and it is a solid hour trip. For most southern New Englanders it is get up early, drive 2-3 hours, spend an extra $30 on a lift ticket, an extra $30+ in gas, and then 2-3 hours back home. It's a long day and at least an extra $60 to ski, or you drive an hour each way and spend much less to get your fix. Sundown and WaWa have perfect locations and can get away with charging more than they offer. Hell, Yawgoo Valley in my state lives off of the people who don't feel like driving to WaWa and dealing with the crowds. $45 for a full day or $38 for a half on weekends for 240' of vert.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2014)

jack97 said:


> hey 2knees, I agree sundown is on the costly side for what they offer but you can look at it from other ways. Wachusetts and Nashoba are on the just as costly for what they offer but these places have short drives for a large customer base. People short on time will pay that.
> 
> at least sundown offers a saving card and the season pass is not outrageous in cost.




trust me, i know what they offer.  I just look at it as a great place for me to go to get some bump skiing in close by but when it comes to bringing the family with me, i do it, but it really does add up for what the kids get.  I love the place and the people that run it but is it a great value for my family?  Not really.  But we will go and I will plunk down the bucks at least 2 or 3 times for me and the kids and upwards of 7 or 8 times by myself.  they get their fair share of my disposable income and always will.  :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> not sure about mohawk but sundown has some sick out of bounds tree skiing if there is enough snow.



And more crazy CT talk!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> And more crazy CT talk!





maybe not sick but certainly fun for CT.  problem is you can bank on it being skiable about once every other year.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

2knees said:


> View attachment 10434
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not sick but certainly fun for CT.  problem is you can bank on it being skiable about once every other year.



Looks like it would be fun.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> And more crazy CT talk!


sick i say


----------



## planb420 (Jan 16, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> sick i say
> 
> View attachment 10436



Was an EPIC day that day!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2014)

Can't even see planb420 in that third pic..that shit was so deep!!

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome pics.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 19, 2014)

Have the seeded bumps on Nor'easter form yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Have the seeded bumps on Nor'easter form yet?


i'd guess with the snow yesterday YES but that's just a guess.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 19, 2014)

They should be good with the traffic today...Bumps on exhibition as well...Heading over there tomorrow


----------



## jack97 (Jan 19, 2014)

powhunter said:


> They should be good with the traffic today...Bumps on exhibition as well...Heading over there tomorrow



Was there this today. Great from 9:00 am to 12:00, then it was flat out packed with kids. N'easter's bumps frontside and backside was soft. It still has sections with icy flat, right at the halfway point. Bottom half was nice.



Ex bumps was good, troughs are not deep enuf.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 19, 2014)

jack97 said:


> Was there this today. Great from 9:00 am to 12:00, then it was flat out packed with kids. N'easter's bumps frontside and backside was soft. It still has sections with icy flat, right at the halfway point. Bottom half was nice.
> View attachment 10470
> 
> 
> ...



Still looks like they have too much space. Seems like they won't form on they're own and will need a good storm and/or snowmaking to form properly.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 19, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Still looks like they have too much space. Seems like they won't form on they're own and will need a good storm and/or snowmaking to form properly.



Maybe.... or a good thaw so that some troughs will form.

Anyway, I had a great time ..."If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with"


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2014)

Agreed....should have been seeded tighter


----------



## planb420 (Jan 21, 2014)

Noreaster Bumps as of 1-21 with a nice coating of man made, the VW sized bumps are beginning to form. (Before the natural snowfall)


----------

